# Russell Hoban



## aedrasteia (Dec 15, 2011)

Russell Hoban

*..theres some thing in us it dont have no name...it aint us but yet its in us. Its looking out thru our eye hoals.
--Riddley Walker, (p. 6)*

February 4, 1925 - December 13, 2011

read Riddley Walker, and marvel.


----------

